# Online-Schach, PC gegen PC



## IRadio (19. April 2013)

Hier der Start eines Themas, welches aus 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...r-computerschach-erster-versuch-mit-oc-6.html
stammt.

Hallo Mods, ich hoffe das ist richtig so.... 



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ok ...installiert und als gast angemeldet
> 
> Bin im computerraum ...und jetzt ?
> wie geht es weiter ?



Als allgemeine Erläuterung:


Zum Schachspielen auf Chessbase (PC gegen PC) müsst ihr gedanklich drei Dinge unterscheiden:

1) Zugangsprogramm
2) Schachprogram
3) Serverlizenz

Das freie Zugangsprogramm erlaubt euch den Zutritt zum Server, aber m. K. nach kein Spiel PC gegen PC (ich klär das noch). Ihr könnt damit als Mensch gegen Menschen spielen.

Alle Fritz-(Schach)Programme, und auch die Chessbase-Dateiverwaltung, enthalten neben dem Programm AUCH ein Zugangsprogramm, ebenso eine Serverlizenz für ein Jahr. 
Die Lizenz kann man auch Solo kaufen, ich schau noch nach dem Preis. 

Als Schachprogramm könnt ihr jedes Fritz, aber auch frei erhältliche Programme verwenden.

Da ihr alle Googleprofis seid, solche Programme heissen Houdini, Stockfish, Rybka, Vesuvius, Shredder....

Wenn ihr Fritz als Zugangsprogramm benutzt, aber mit einer anderen (freien) Engine spielen wollt, müsst ihr die in Fritz einbinden ("UCI Engine einbinden")

Der Ablauf zum Spielen (Mensch oder PC)ist ungefähr so:

- ihr loggt euch ein
- ihr betretet einen Raum (Spielen findet in "Räumen" statt) Räume sind normalerweise unten rechts aufgelistet. Menschen beginnen bei den Einsteigern.... etwas tiefer findet ihr den "Maschinenraum" für PC gegen PC
- erst wenn man IM Maschineraum ist, kann man jetzt die Engine laden ("Spielmodus wählen", oben links, engine auswählen und parameter einstellen, Eröffnungsbuch usw...)
- jetzt sieht man oben Links Spieler/Info/Partien, Spieler anwählen
- jetzt sieht man die Spieler im Raum.
- Nun kann man Spieler herausfordern (rechtsklick auf den Spieler, Spielzeit wählen....) oder man kan selbst Spiele anbieten (Angebot)
- Angebote der anderen sieht man unten links
- Doppelklick auf ein angebot und das Spielbrett öffnet sich. 

Als Mensch muss man jetzt selbst spielen, Im Maschinenraum übernimmt automatisch die Engine und spielt gegen den anderen.

Thema Chat, zur Erinnerung, ist beim freien Zugang gesperrt, glaube ich.

Soweit mal die erste Einführung.


----------



## IRadio (19. April 2013)

Kopie aus dem anderen Threa, wie bekomme ich einen Freien gastzugang zum hineinschnuppern:


Also:

Chessbase.de oder chessbase.com.

Ladet euch den Gastzugang herunter. 

Update : http://www.fritzhelp.com/download/PlayChessV7Setup.exe

Damit könnt ihr euch in den Server Chessbase einloggen. Ihr seht ein nettes Gesamtsystem, mit dem man weltweit gegen andere Schachspielen kann (ohne PC-Unterstützung!), mit Chat, mit Leistungsbewertung, Broadcasting und allem drum und dran. 

Es gibt Turniere, sowohl im menschlichen PC wie auch im Maschinenraum.

In den Maschinenraum (NUR da ist PCunterstütziung erlaubt) kommt ihr allerdings nur mit einem bezahlten Zugang hinein. das geht glaub ich ab 29,50/Jahr ,wenn ihr eines der möglichen Produkte (Eröffnungsbücher, Fritz/Houdini, Datenbank.....) kauft.  

Für einzelne,oder Mods von euch, würde ich mich um einen kostenlosen Zugang bemühen. 

Ich denke, ihr kommt soweit klar, sonst fragen. 

(Eine Bitte - versucht NICHT mit Maschinen gegen Menschen zu bescheissen. Die erwischen euch, sicher,  und finden das nicht lustig).


----------



## IRadio (19. April 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich mich eingklinkt und nun akzeptiert das Prog mein kennwort nicht mehr
> 
> Und wenn ich auf "wie werde ich Springer klicke ...server abgelaufen
> 
> oje


Springer werdet ihr, wenn ich euch eine Mindestanzahl Tage eingeloggt habt und eine Mindestanzahl Spiele gemacht und eine Mindestspielstärke erreicht habt. Die Spielstärke bestimmt der Server aus den Gewinnen oder Verlusten gegen andere Spieler und deren Spielstärke.

Als Gastzugang bleibt man immer "Gast" und erhält keine Spielstärke zugewiesen. 

"Server abgelaufen" heisst, dass ihr keine gültige Lizenz für den Vollzugang habt.


----------

